# How long does it take the courts to get a spouse CS?



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

Ive been hearing horror stories about CS payments. Yikes. Why is the CS system so flawed? If its done through the state doesnt that prevent your ex from trying to stop CS?My decree was officially signed by a judge a week ago. My ex is supposed to start CS this month with it being deducted from her paycheck by the state. Is it reasonable to expect to see the 1st round of CS payments this month?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Houstondad said:


> Ive been hearing horror stories about CS payments. Yikes. Why is the CS system so flawed? If its done through the state doesnt that prevent your ex from trying to stop CS?My decree was officially signed by a judge a week ago. My ex is supposed to start CS this month with it being deducted from her paycheck by the state. Is it reasonable to expect to see the 1st round of CS payments this month?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's government.

Will likely take them some time to get things started.

But, if you bother them at least weekly, it will help them see you as a priority.


----------

